# PTO lever stuck/engaged but does not operate PTO



## kalefarmer (Aug 20, 2009)

Its actually my neighbors kubota 4050 tractor. He was cutting very thick grass in my pasture when the shear pin on the bush hog broke. He turn off the tractor and replaced the pin. Now the PTO lever is stuck in the engaged/on position but the PTO does not turn or make any kind of noise. The lever won't budge. The PTO does turn freely by hand.


----------

